# African cichlid IDs



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

Hey guys a few here I've been wondering for a while.

1.









2. eye is black, it just reflected in the lense. has body and fin shape like a peacock and light blue markings throughout body and fins, difficult to tell with flash. Peacock Lab hybrid?

















3. picked up at 1" long pelvics and laterally compressed, OB + Fryeri?

















4. Tiny fish, still at 1"

















5. Couldn`t find any in species profil with the same coloration









6. Ignoring the obvious fact that the fish is short body, any Idea? female Kenyi? this fish is actually quite aggressive and nobody bothers them


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

1. i'm guessing Socolofi hybrid, not sure what with
2. Yellow Lab, not sure of quality but no reason to assume some wild Peacock X Mbuna hybrid. Mbuna for sure
3. seems mostly OB Mbuna, maybe Labeotropheus mixed in. Fryeri hybrid is pretty unlikely.
4. think this is a young OB that may look more blotched at 2"
5. Victorian Hap male, probably could show upper red color if more dominant
6. Freak deformed Kenyi or Kenyi X Ocean Sunfish hybrid... no wonder the fish has a bad attitude


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

I agree with noki's ID's and I think your little OB looks pretty stunning.


----------



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks Noki we can always rely on your knowledge in this community.
I`ll tell you why I thought the OB might be Fryeri, it is quite long and thin. most OB peacocks I have ever seen have the classic peacock shape. 
I guess thats the nature of Hybrids, they tend to be all over the place genetically. I am pretty proud of this one though, it was in a tank at the bottom on its own just as a little 1" fish but I could see its vivid pattern and yellow fins from far away and I got it for free because of the size. same for the other small one that was a fry. they were the only fish in that bare tank.

The Yellow lab isn`t a very good picture. hes quite bright so the flash mutes all his other tones.
here he is when I got him, hes the same now just more yellow and larger. doesn`t have a particularly labidochromis body shape but I`m no expert.









Yeah the kenyi is pretty freaky looking but the bright blue really pops from a far and its an interesting conversation piece


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Yours is an OB mbuna, not an OB peacock. Therefore, it shouldn't have the shape of a "classic peacock".


----------



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

Oh really? I just assumed it was an OB peacock. considering how they are Mbuna/peacock hybrids.
its 100% Mbuna? thats awesome I have yet to come across many that didn`t look a lot like peacocks.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2316

These aren't hybrids.


----------

